# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  A punon një iMac i blerë në SHBA në 220 V

## harleyboy

Pershendetje te gjitheve!Kam blere nje imac 24 inch dhe dua te jem i sigurt qe punon apo jo ne rryme 220v sepse dua ta coj ne Shqiperi.N.s. se ndonjeri ka ndonje eksperience te tille ose ka dijeni per kete i lutem shume te me ndihmoje sepse atyre qe shkruhen ne http://www.apple.com/imac/specs/ nuk ua kam shume besen.Faleminderit

----------


## ANDI_

Punon pa frike.Cdo produkt i apple punon ne cdo cep te botes pa probleme ( Line voltage: 100-240V AC ).e vetmja gje qe mund te te duhet eshte nje adaptor .Se di nqs ke prizen treshe apo dyshe.

----------


## harleyboy

Faleminderit ANDI!Adaptori duhet thjesht per spinen besoj?Spina eshte standart USA ,treshe.Frika me lindi pasi tek kablli ishte shkruar 10A  125v-.

----------


## OO7

Une pardje kam marre Mac Book Air. Ashtu e kam te shkruar dhe une tek kablli po funksionon shume ne rregull.

----------


## ANDI_

Ta gezofsh MUAHHH  :buzeqeshje: 
harleyboy adaptori eshte per kthimin e prises nga treshe ne dyshe.Pa frike ta siguroj une 100 %

----------


## harleyboy

Ju faleminderit cuna!

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Me kete korent qe ka shqiperia dhe me keto luhatje ehe  :perqeshje:

----------


## Dito

> Faleminderit ANDI!Adaptori duhet thjesht per spinen besoj?Spina eshte standart USA ,treshe.Frika me lindi pasi tek kablli ishte shkruar 10A  125v-.



Ne asnje menyre nuk duhet lidhur ajo paisje ne rrjetin elektrik europian pasi Europa perdor sistemin 220volt/16Amper dhe jo si Usa e cila perdor sistemin 110volt/8 Amper. 
Nese do e vesh ne prize te garantoj qe elektrolitiku prej 200v/220microfarat do shpertheje dhe me pas do te djege siguresen ose me e keqja mund te shkaterroje uren GRES.
Te sugjeroj te blesh nje inverter nga 110v/220v ose te shko tek nje teknik i cili te nderroje nje elektrolitik dhe paisja me pas nuk ka nevoje per adaptore. me poshte po te jap nje figure te adapterit.

----------


## harleyboy

Gjithcka ne rregull.iMac ka nja 6 muaj qe po punon ne rrjetin elektrik te Shqiperise dhe nuk ka asnje problem.Kryesorja eshte te instalohet me nje UPS qe te mbrohet nga luhatjet e tensionit dhe gjithcka shkon OK.

----------

